# Seiko 7s26-0110 Loose Face Problem



## warine_warrior (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I am in a bit of a situation regarding my watch (as above) and after having a look around this site you guys seem to be the folks in the know!

My watch's face has come loose inside the watch and in turn my seconds hand has come away from the spindle and is floating around inside. I have taken said watch to a repair shop and the guy I spoke to said this is a common fault with Seikos as the face is held in by 2 pins and they are prone to snapping off.

He advised getting in contact with the Seiko service centre in Croydon to purchase a new face (Â£50-Â£60 he estimated). I have looked on the net and can't find any contact information or any mention of them.

If anyone could point me in the right direction I would be very grateful.

Thanks David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Common fault
















I've never come across a seiko breaking it's dial feet, what on earth has happened to it to do that?

if you have the skill to take it apart you can use double sidded sticky tape to stick it back in place


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi.

Must admit that I have seen it a couple of times - although I wouldn't go anywhere near enough to say its common .

Roy would know just how common it is.

I would second the other members opinion - take the movement out, the remaining 2 hands off and use double sided tape to re-secure it.

The most difficult part is getting the face in the correct position .

Good luck

BarryW


----------



## warine_warrior (Nov 23, 2006)

BarryW said:


> Hi.
> 
> Must admit that I have seen it a couple of times - although I wouldn't go anywhere near enough to say its common .
> 
> ...


thanks for your replies,

the guy i spoke to in the shop did mention sticking the face back in place but due to the date ring he said there wouldn't be enough room to do this. I suppose the best thing for me to do would be to remove the back and have a look for myself, may be a silly question, but how do i do this?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Warine,

I'm sure Roy can supply you with special double sided tape for dials. It's useful stuff I use it all the time.



warine_warrior said:


> BarryW said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


----------



## warine_warrior (Nov 23, 2006)

how do I get in contact with Roy?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

You can email Roy he's the GAFFA or get him to contact you.

Regs

Bry


----------

